# B.A.G.P!!



## CALDIGR2 (Apr 16, 2009)

Yep, it's a BIG ASS GREEN PICKLE. This 14" deep emerald green monster pickle was not dug by me, but was a trader from a diggin' partner. I have a few others equally as large and green, but they are for another day.


----------



## sloughduck (Apr 17, 2009)

Sweet, but out of my price range unless you want to come to my shop  and see what interests you


----------



## Digger George (Apr 22, 2009)

SHAM WOW!


----------



## NorCalBottleHunter (Apr 22, 2009)

don, you have a shop? i'd like to see it. and mike, awesome bottle, i have to get me one of those


----------



## tigue710 (May 25, 2009)

is that the recently auctioned restored Hostsetters mirror you have there?

 Freaking beautiful pickle...


----------



## sloughduck (May 25, 2009)

I bought a live work house here in Suisun,Shop is 20x20 ft.Not just bottles but Oil paintings,watercolors,Raku pottery,Stoneware(some salt glaze)Indian baskets,Arrowheads.Trade pipes,perfumes,Milkglass,amethyst glass,Art glass,Chines artifacts(some I dug,some I traded for,some I bought)Plug Tobacco tags,Fossil shark teeth,ETC. Etc, Etc.


----------



## sloughduck (May 26, 2009)

707-429-1079   Anyone interested just call. Don


----------



## ktbi (May 26, 2009)

Don...I am interested...I will try to give you a call this week and set up a convenient time to drop by....Thnks...Ron


----------



## sloughduck (May 28, 2009)

Closed on Mondays and Tuesdays,But since its in my house I am usually always home.


----------

